# Melitta Filters



## Nobeggersplz (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey guys

Anyone knows where I can buy this filter. Can't seem to find it anywhere?

PS. Live in DK

THX


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you tried Amazon?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-12-Cup-Natural-200-Count-MELITTA/dp/B01BO5IVIM/ref=sr_1_47?keywords=Melitta+filter+paper&qid=1580285708&sr=8-47

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-629524-Basket-Coffee-Filters/dp/B00FQS0416/ref=sr_1_43?keywords=Melitta+filter+paper&qid=1580287097&sr=8-43

Also search for Brewista Smart Steep brewer, these use the same filters.


----------

